# BSNL has plan to upgrade Broadband Speed by March?



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2014)

Well just found this post by BSNL in Facebook. They said,


> Enjoy Increased BSNL-Broadband Speed by March Across Major Cities :
> 
> Our esteemed Broadband customers will be able to experience enhanced broadband speed in cities across India by March end.
> 
> ...



If anyone knows in advance what plans are going to be released please mention here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 18, 2014)

At least a good news for all us(BroadBand users).
Waiting for the same to happen after March.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2014)

what exactly bsnl meant by "new technology" ? optic fibre or something?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2014)

they havent mentioned costs...


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

2 mbps for unlimited 1000rs in my city will be enough


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> 2 mbps for unlimited 1000rs in my city will be enough


Remove this post immediately or modify it to 4 mbps.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 19, 2014)

Every City or Select Cities from the South ?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2014)

It says metro cities, so...


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2014)

*static2.fjcdn.com/comments/In+_848677f628f23577dfbba57d251dd353.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2014)

In Hyderabad BSNL has introduced a plan which has 15MBPS with 50GB fup limit @ 1100.
There are other plans also which will come into effect from 1st March,2014.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 19, 2014)

^You are a lucky man, bro.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2014)

bavusani said:


> In Hyderabad BSNL has introduced a plan which has 15MBPS with 50GB fup limit @ 1100.
> There are other plans also which will come into effect from 1st March,2014.


Its because of Beam, else BSNL would have gone extinct in Hyderabad, mostly they had also lost the Land Line market there to Tata etc for a few years now. That plan is almost 1 yr old.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2014)

bavusani said:


> In Hyderabad BSNL has introduced a plan which has 15MBPS with 50GB fup limit @ 1100.
> There are other plans also which will come into effect from 1st March,2014.



post FUP speed??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 19, 2014)

^ Did you miss this? :--->


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/180859-bsnl-new-broadband-plans-andhra-pradesh-2014-a.html





swatkats said:


> Bsnl launched new broadband plans
> 
> ADSL(Applicable only for Hyderabad,Sangareddy,Vishakhapatnam,Vijaywada,Rajamundry from 1st Feb 2014)
> 
> ...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^You are a lucky man, bro.



For now I am using Beam 15MBPS Plan with 50GB fup limit where both uploads/downloads are counted.So if BSNL comes by 1st March I will take it.
My sister is using BSNL 2MBPS Plan for the past 4 years for Rs.600 with unlimited downloads.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> post FUP speed??



2MBPS unlimited post fup.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2014)

wow!! thats really awesome!

go for it!


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 22, 2014)

Why only in AP? What did other cities do wrong?


----------



## icebags (Feb 22, 2014)

^for bsnl, major city means AP. because they only get competition there. anywhere else not matters.
keep drooling over ap plans.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 22, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^for bsnl, major city means AP. because they only get competition there. anywhere else not matters.
> keep drooling over ap plans.


Lol, I am not drooling over AP plans. They said major 'cities', so I am still keeping my hopes up. It is also a stupid thing that one state has a far more superior plan than all the other states, provided by same ISP! This is not king's era.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 22, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Lol, I am not drooling over AP plans. They said major 'cities', so I am still keeping my hopes up. It is also a stupid thing that one state has a far more superior plan than all the other states, provided by same ISP! This is not king's era.



+1 for this.
Why such laughable discrimination among other major/metro cities with that of Hyderabad?
This is just a meaningless mad play by BSNL,by offering such plans to a particular city in India,while others just suck their fingers.

Let's wait for 1 week more and observe the results.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 23, 2014)

Here local fiber gives rock steady 3mbps @600 and 1mbps after 30gb so BSNL was loosing customers
Now their plan is 4mbps @650+tax upto 25gb on adsl will give poor speed and ping


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 23, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> Here local fiber gives rock steady 3mbps @600 and 1mbps after 30gb so BSNL was loosing customers
> Now their plan is 4mbps @650+tax upto 25gb on adsl will give poor speed and ping



There is a fiber plan for 999 here 15mbps and daily fup of 10-15gb(doubt)


----------



## icebags (Feb 23, 2014)

what always amazes me is how can beam provide such huge speeds in hyd ? and why then dont do the same in anywhere else ?


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 23, 2014)

icebags said:


> what always amazes me is how can beam provide such huge speeds in hyd ? and why then dont do the same in anywhere else ?



it is costly to do long distances fiber...you ask them and they say, sorry, we dont have plans leaving hyd


----------



## icebags (Feb 23, 2014)

^its not that. why cant they do short distance fiber in other cities at such tariffs?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2014)

Beam parent company ACT is doing it in several other smaller cities in Andhra Pradesh with the same plans that Beam is offering.


----------



## icebags (Feb 23, 2014)

^whats keeping them confined in AP only ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 23, 2014)

^May be they are achieving their *business targets*,and are quite satisfied with overall business policies and strategies at Hyderabad.
Seems,they don't want to delve in other territory(other states of India),which they consider to be risky.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 23, 2014)

Or BSNL has given them a billion ₹ cheque and threatened to not come to 'their monopoly' areas :/


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 23, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Or BSNL has given them a billion ₹ cheque and threatened to not come to 'their monopoly' areas :/



What a joke government paisa dega..
Are u even an Indian


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 23, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> What a joke government paisa dega..
> Are u even an Indian


Lol you have no idea about corporate world  Besides that's simple strategy!
Course I am an Indian!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^its not that. why cant they do short distance fiber in other cities at such tariffs?



Last mile connectivity; ask any ISP about it, other than BSNL, and they will sob.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 24, 2014)

Will their subscribers in and around kolkata receive higher speeds from their existing BB plans after March?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Will their subscribers in and around kolkata receive higher speeds from their existing BB plans after March?


Nope


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol, you can't say that for sure!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Lol, you can't say that for sure!


Watch tomorrow and see what happens.

I am very much skeptical about BSNL..................!!!!!???????

Only time will speak out.

- - - Updated - - -

BSNL has* increased rates for various BB(limited)plans.
*
I am under ULD950 plan,which is untouched in every aspects. Neither increase in tariff(relax) but at the same time nor increase in bandwidth/speed(upset).


----------



## icebags (Mar 1, 2014)

^if u have better options in ur area, its better to move, just don't expect anything from them.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2014)

It's march, and by heavens grace we have a speed price bump


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^if u have better options in ur area, its better to move, just don't expect anything from them.


Alliance, Meghbela,Wishnet are already present as private cable BB ISP's in our area.


----------



## icebags (Mar 1, 2014)

alliance has 1mbps unlimited plan i think ? also meghlaba is probably good too.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2014)

Alliance and Meghbala are good when it's good.
Anyway, I just reread the comment, it says by March *end*, so lets see....however they didn't mention 2014


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 2, 2014)

Any speed upgrade in Gujarat?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2014)

icebags said:


> alliance has 1mbps unlimited plan i think ? also meghlaba is probably good too.



Meghbala. 

Not laba. Bala.



Any speed up in Kolkata/West Bengal?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Meghbala.
> 
> Not laba. Bala.
> 
> ...


Nope, the speed has decreased considerably in our area,Dum Dum Telephone exchange.

I am using the BSNL 950ULD Broadband plan.

My speed test result :--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/3342569001.png


Where is the promised speed of 4Mbps till 8GB download/upload(FUP) ??????????????????????
Today its only 2nd of March 2014.


----------



## icebags (Mar 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Meghbala.
> 
> Not laba. Bala.



it's not bala either, mate ! Meghbela. neither Meghbala nor Meghlabela.


it seems alliance has 1mbps unlimited @ 1050, with happy hours speed updates. 
much better choice than bsnl or meghbela.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 2, 2014)

^But Alliance has issues too every month.


----------



## icebags (Mar 2, 2014)

what sort of issues ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 2, 2014)

icebags said:


> what sort of issues ?


Please go through this :-->*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/172272-alliance-broadband-some-queries.html


Also one of our @TDF member, @Ray aptly pointed out :--->


Ray said:


> If I were you I would not listen to what neighbours and users say because trust me most people are ignorant about computes and networks and they just say those things bcause of their lack of knowledge.Next time someone tells you that ISP with rj-45 cable gives viruses ask them to explain how data transfer through rj-45 cable works and that will shut them up.dont get swayed by other peoples opinions.form your own opinions based on facts.use the internet to se if this allegations are true.
> i had no problems with viruses or security till now.as for reliablity,*maybe 3-4 times a month their network is down for a few hours *but otherwise it is OK


----------



## ranjitsd (Mar 2, 2014)

Bsnl has increased their *www.livemint.com/Industry/fQXPbYGI...-landline-broadband-rentals-from-1-March.html


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Please go through this :-->*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/172272-alliance-broadband-some-queries.html
> 
> 
> Also one of our @TDF member, @Ray aptly pointed out :--->


Not anymore, my sister uses Alliance, it rocks now a days, I'm switching this week.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 2, 2014)

^ If it is so,then a rethink is needed.

@tkin,please provide more feedback about the service of Alliance.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2014)

when i saw this thread i had my hopes high thinking bsnl finally listened to its customers.........

but well....

everyone make mistakes..........


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ If it is so,then a rethink is needed.
> 
> @tkin,please provide more feedback about the service of Alliance.


I'll contact them tomorrow, it'll take a week to activate the service, will let you know after I test it out.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 3, 2014)

tkin said:


> Not anymore, my sister uses Alliance, it rocks now a days, I'm switching this week.



I planning to get Alliance this month end 

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> I'll contact them tomorrow, it'll take a week to activate the service, will let you know after I test it out.



How much will be the installation charges?


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2014)

Tenida said:


> I planning to get Alliance this month end
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Have to ask.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 4, 2014)

BSNL Broadband New Plan Names & Monthly Charges for Limited Usage Plans | BSNL TeleServices


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 4, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Nope, the speed has decreased considerably in our area,Dum Dum Telephone exchange.
> 
> I am using the BSNL 950ULD Broadband plan.
> 
> ...



me also, i recently changed to 800 uld to 950 uld, speed around 1 mbps, maximum page are not opened but loading & loading.

but previous plan is awesome & stable.

i think NIB problem.old subscriber attach to nib1 & new  one nib 2,

nib 2 has maximum problem.in old plan i was in nib 1 no prob at all

what should i do now can anyone suggest


----------



## Aesir (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone get increased speeds today? I am getting 1 mbps DL speed, even after I have exhausted the 8 GB limit on my unlimited 800 plan. I have noticed a few times in the past too, any chance this time the increase is permanent?


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 5, 2014)

Aesir said:


> Anyone get increased speeds today? I am getting 1 mbps DL speed, even after I have exhausted the 8 GB limit on my unlimited 800 plan. I have noticed a few times in the past too, any chance this time the increase is permanent?



I had similar experience when I was on 900 plan. If I did not use bittorrent for a few days, the speed will stay near 2 Mbps for sometime. On resuming bittorrent transfer it would return to 512 Kbps after variable duration of a day or two.

Now that I have switched to 800 plan, I have never got any bonus speed.


----------



## funskar (Mar 5, 2014)

Another new crap bsnl plan coming bbg 795 uld
2mbps upto 8gb .. after fup 512kbps


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 5, 2014)

funskar said:


> Another new crap bsnl plan coming bbg 795 uld
> 2mbps upto 8gb .. after fup 512kbps


Source
Link please


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2014)

funskar said:


> Another new crap bsnl plan coming bbg 795 uld
> 2mbps upto 8gb .. after fup 512kbps


Will someone please permanently kill this ****ing 512 kbps thing?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 6, 2014)

^ It can only be killed by BSNL themselves.


----------



## funskar (Mar 6, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> Source
> Link please



*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/BSNL-2Mbps-Unlimited-Broadband-Plan-BBG-ULD-795.png?b3b4dc


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 6, 2014)

funskar said:


> Another new crap bsnl plan coming bbg 795 uld
> 2mbps upto 8gb .. after fup 512kbps




 
MTNL has same but with 10GB


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 6, 2014)

[3G] They've launched a new 3G UNLIMITED plan - STV389. 00.00 to 06.00 hours, 30 days validity.

Dont know whats the usage for day use, or whether its strictly night usage only.

Karnataka BSNL: New Night Unlimited 2G/3G Data STV-389


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2014)

All these local plans, BSNL is dividing the country faster than the government


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 7, 2014)

guys anyone of you ever used reliance Thunder plans... how is it against bsnl broadband plans.. ??


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> guys anyone of you ever used reliance Thunder plans... how is it against bsnl broadband plans.. ??



I'd used reliance 3g, and if the service is anything to go by, I'd rather stick with bsnl than get reliance.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> [3G] They've launched a new 3G UNLIMITED plan - STV389. 00.00 to 06.00 hours, 30 days validity.
> 
> Dont know whats the usage for day use, or whether its strictly night usage only.
> 
> Karnataka BSNL: New Night Unlimited 2G/3G Data STV-389



Well if the speed is like Vodafone's, it's an awesome plan, with a stick I could download the internet in a month, provided there's no fup.

*www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/757459002


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 8, 2014)

some info reg bsnl 3g STV389 plan in comments
BSNL Karnataka Launches Night Unlimited 3G Data Plan

This pack is only for 12am to 6am, if you use internet at say 7am, it'll get charged (money deducted from main balance). BUT you can combine this plan with regular data packs.

So, get a 1GB pack for ~Rs.130 & also this STV389 

- - - Updated - - -

some info reg bsnl 3g STV389 plan in comments
*telecomtalk.info/exclusive-bsnl-karnataka-launches-night-unlimited-3g-data-plan/114844/

This pack is only for 12am to 6am, if you use internet at say 7am, it'll get charged (money deducted from main balance). BUT you can combine this plan with regular data packs.

So, get a 1GB pack for ~Rs.130 & also this STV389


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 10, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'd used reliance 3g, and if the service is anything to go by, I'd rather stick with bsnl than get reliance.



reliance 3g or broadband..???


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone else's broadband down today, from 1630 onwards? Barely getting 256 kbps instead of 2048! Uff


----------



## icebags (Mar 10, 2014)

bsnl has been slow for past few days, i think they are trying out plan to degrade broadband speed by the end of march.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## rock2702 (Mar 10, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Anyone else's broadband down today, from 1630 onwards? Barely getting 256 kbps instead of 2048! Uff



Facing similar issue, dload speeds varying from 200KB/S to under 20KB/S and staying at those low speeds majority of the time.Happening since today Morning.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 10, 2014)

Glad to know. Well your's are reaching 200, that's good, max I have seen is 70 so far, and averaging around 20 KB/s. It started from ~ 1630 hours though, in morning it was okay. I am fed up, turning off router. Will try again after 0100. Pathetic, and people think other ISPs are inconsistent 

Update: Still same. This is now getting serious!


----------



## nav18 (Mar 12, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Glad to know. Well your's are reaching 200, that's good, max I have seen is 70 so far, and averaging around 20 KB/s. It started from ~ 1630 hours though, in morning it was okay. I am fed up, turning off router. Will try again after 0100. Pathetic, and people think other ISPs are inconsistent
> 
> Update: Still same. This is now getting serious!



That happened with me too but I thought it was because I didn't connect cables properly.But everything's fine now.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 13, 2014)

Everything was fine till today! They are down again! 

- - - Updated - - -

Four new plans were launched according to their post in Facebook, only for Noida and Ghaziabad. IMHO all are meaningless as post FUP speed is still 512 kbps. I don't think they have any idea about 15 GB, and how long it actually takes to reach 15 GB with 16 mbps or even 8 mbps. DUMB as usual 

PS: Did Digit change it's image attachment uploading policy? Previously the attached images were shown in as thumbnails!, which was way better than it is now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2014)

these are fiber based plans which has practically zero coverage area compared to bsnl's good old copper telephone wire coverage area.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 13, 2014)

I really wish people realised that whatever benefits A. Raja got from spectrum scam, he also enabled us to have the cheapest mobile tariff in the world.

Someone should declare BSNL copper cables / network as national asset and allow competitive bidding on utilisation of it for last mile connectivity. BSNL is fully govt owned anyway. Only then we might start seeing meaningful plans.

Otherwise TRAI should revise its definition of broadband to say 1 Mbps minimum.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 13, 2014)

I think Bsnl landline and broadband will die soon in AP considering the pace at which Beam is beating them up here.

Even Bsnl upgraded recently in AP, but it doesn't seem to interest me after seeing super reliability,support and quality of beam.


Bsnl FTTH is being advertised in hyd  but too late bsnl.

Only bsnl mobile may survive. 

I seem to love capitalism.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 13, 2014)

BSNL Mobile? LMAO. I don't know about other states, but here, in Calcutta, W.B, they literally are THE WORST carrier. And when I say worst, I mean worse than Aircel, Idea and all those cheap and poor networks, they are a complete circus, period.
The only good thing about BSNL is their land-line, which I forgot when I last used, however it might come handy in case of a danger situation 
I seriously feel about all the other BSNL customers, if my family were not involved with them and I would have not got 2 mbps unlimited speed then day and night I would call them with M, A and other good words


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

Dude, you have no idea about the availability of bsnl mobile network. I travel a lot, and i have been to places where only bsnl network reaches. 

Maybe its voice clarity and other bling bling aint so good as other networks, its reception is the best out there.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Dude, you have no idea about the availability of bsnl mobile network. I travel a lot, and i have been to places where only bsnl network reaches.
> 
> Maybe its voice clarity and other bling bling aint so good as other networks, its reception is the best out there.


I travel a lot too. I think you're the first person who said that bro, that their reception is the best out there.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 14, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I travel a lot too. I think you're the first person who said that bro, that their reception is the best out there.


May be @anirbandd, is mentioning about some remote places,where only BSNL tower/network-coverage is present.
Particularly,rural India.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I travel a lot too. I think you're the first person who said that bro, that their reception is the best out there.



yes.. their reception is the best out there.. but yes, the cost is high.



kg11sgbg said:


> May be @anirbandd, is mentioning about some remote places,where only BSNL tower/network-coverage is present.
> Particularly,rural India.



yes, that too..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah, I was talking about rural area actually. We have our company's factory in some remote places all over India. I visited one in Chattisgarh (no offence but I don't even know the name of the place, but there was no number per house!) last month, for the first time in my life, and my Vodafone was coming and going, where AirTel was stable as hell. Same happens when I visit in Gujarat. Voda randomly drops, but AirTel rock solid. I hate AirTel, but gotta agree in remote places their network is damn good. Well I have no interest to take a BSNL SIM there, so won't comment on that.
I won't say BSNL is good because they work in remote areas. A network which will work stably everywhere in India will be my choice, and that's what AirTel is. I am a pure Vodafone user when I am home or inside Calcutta region, but they aren't the best if it's about area coverage. When I had BSNL, I went to bank near my home, no network, I cross the subway in Howrah station, forget about it, even sometimes under clear and open sky, other parties (callers) used to hear 'number is not reachable', yet I had full tower. They should self destruct themselves from W.B and focus where they work. Sorry, I just couldn't resist myself, have written so much, just got reminded how much monetary loss I had to bear due to it, and the level of irritation was infinite. Then one day I threw and broke my Nokia 1100 in Howrah St, and it was one of the happiest moment of my life  I kinda feel about that phone though


----------



## swatkats (Mar 17, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/1965011_652155811518409_2113281638_n.jpg

^ Being an Beam customer, this pamphlet actually makes me feel jealous.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow, that's just awesome. Tomorrow we will see that we are still ruled by British and have not earned our independence.
I am all out of slang for BSNL, anyone has a slang-filled dictionary?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 17, 2014)

swatkats said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/1965011_652155811518409_2113281638_n.jpg
> 
> ^ Being an Beam customer, this pamphlet actually makes me feel jealous.


But the BSNL site hasn't mention anything FUP limit to 15GB("Others"),though I am currently under the ULD950 BB plan.
I stay at Kolkata(Kolkata/West Bengal Circle).
Or is this only for Andhra Pradesh(ap or AP)?????

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Wow, that's just awesome. Tomorrow we will see that we are *still ruled by British *and have not earned our independence.
> I am all out of slang for BSNL, anyone has a slang-filled dictionary?


Worse than the British.
It seems as if there are no netizens here at Kolkata...Kolkata being the most remotest place in Earth.


----------



## R2K (Mar 17, 2014)

swatkats said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/1965011_652155811518409_2113281638_n.jpg
> 
> ^ Being an Beam customer, this pamphlet actually makes me feel jealous.



AP is still in India right ? Why does any other state ever get this kinda speed....This is just ridiiiiiculoussss


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 17, 2014)

R2K said:


> AP is still in India right ? Why does any other state ever get this kinda speed....This is just ridiiiiiculoussss



it is because of lack of competition. they have beam there in AP offering exceptional VFM plans through fibre optic cables.


----------



## icebags (Mar 17, 2014)

stop posting AP broadband adverts ........ those make us sick to the core.

>.<


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 17, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> It seems as if there are no netizens here at Kolkata...*Kolkata being the most remotest place in Earth*.


Yeah, so much for living in a metro 
I never understood why Kolkata was ever considered as a metro city though! No good place to buy PC components, worst broadband plans, and a lot more.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 18, 2014)

Any1 tried to mail this phamplet to BSNL high authorities and enquired about other States plan upgrade possibility?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Any1 tried to *mail* this phamplet to BSNL high authorities and enquired about other States plan upgrade possibility?


Hold on......what? 
*i.imgur.com/43hLAoo.gif


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday I spoke with a BSNL official who lives nearby and what he said is that,

"BSNL will be concentrating in the south by extending the AP plans to all southern states first and then the remaining states in the north as well by April-July period". It also depends on Tier 1 or Tier 2 cities likewise.

I think so this is good news for all other states excluding AP.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2014)

i still doubt bsnl's intention of introducing AP plans to rest of India [MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION],who is that robert downey jr. look alike.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], bsnl won't introduce these plans for other circles which are customer friendly  , they want more $$$.
and that is Robert Downey Jr. in the pic.


----------



## ranjitsd (Mar 18, 2014)

Did bsnl increased the speed in Bangalore today morning iam getting 60kbps speed when downloading on steam my plan is 650 unlimited 256 kbps


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah me too , getting 1 mbps on UL 800 plan from today morning . I Crossed my FUP limit days ago .


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 18, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Yeah me too , getting 1 mbps on UL 800 plan from today morning . I Crossed my FUP limit days ago .



Don't speak openly about this. THEY MAY SEE!!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 18, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Don't speak openly about this. THEY MAY SEE!!!



and good pings to Singapore too 120-140 ....


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 18, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> and good pings to Singapore too 120-140 ....



Avada Kedavra


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

Well best of luck to all, and as usual those spikes are gonna cool down in just a matter of time. But my heart wishes they stay there. Do inform what happened in any case.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 18, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Yesterday I spoke with a BSNL official who lives nearby and what he said is that,
> 
> "BSNL will be concentrating in the south by extending the AP plans to all southern states first and then the remaining states in the north as well by April-July period". It also depends on Tier 1 or Tier 2 cities likewise.
> 
> I think so this is good news for all other states excluding AP.


No problem [MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION],for introducing the Super Blaze Plan by BSNL on Hyderabad and AP and also in the other southern states.
But what is the fault with us those who stay on the Eastern,North Eastern or Northern states of India???

Are we truly living in India in this 21 st century,or is it a* North-South Divide* a legacy that carries on time immemorial???

Why this laughable and illogical discrimination by BSNL is a mystery more than the vanishing of the Malaysian MH 370 aircraft.

If BSNL does have some sense and wits on their organisation,they must introduce the above mentioned Plan on a Pan Indian scale and proportion.

Mind it Friend,what is a *privilege* today might be a* burden* tomorrow...


----------



## funskar (Mar 19, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Yesterday I spoke with a BSNL official who lives nearby and what he said is that,
> 
> "BSNL will be concentrating in the south by extending the AP plans to all southern states first and then the remaining states in the north as well by April-July period". It also depends on Tier 1 or Tier 2 cities likewise.
> 
> I think so this is good news for all other states excluding AP.



Joke of the year 
only bsnl cmd rk upadhay can tell that ..


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Mar 19, 2014)

BSNL sucks for states other than AP and it is fact. Even when we die, BSNL would just be reaching speeds near to 2 mbps uld. **** you BSNL. Am really sorry if other members get offended but just **** Off BSNL from our life for better. 
I just wish that Iron man had actually thrown that missile in avengers film over BSNL headquarters.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

^  True that.
But what did you mean by even if we die we would be reaching speeds near 2 mbps ULD, do you mean by our death time, which is normally around 40-50 years from now, BSNL will have 2 mbps bandwith? If that's the case then please tell me where I can get some Cyanide


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> ^  True that.
> But what did you mean by even if we die we would be reaching speeds near 2 mbps ULD, do you mean by our death time, which is normally around 40-50 years from now, BSNL will have 2 mbps bandwith? If that's the case then please tell me where I can get some Cyanide



I don't know if BSNL will upgrade plans but I must tell you all that by joining this FORUM,our "senses of humour" have gradually increased!
Hahaha


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 19, 2014)

Nah , in 50 years time we would get 100Mbps connections while the rest of the world would get 100GBps speeds.


----------



## funskar (Mar 19, 2014)

mayank_agarwal said:


> BSNL sucks for states other than AP and it is fact. Even if we die, we would just be reaching speeds near to 2 mbps uld. **** you BSNL. Am really sorry if other members get offended but just **** Off BSNL from our life for better.
> I just wish that Iron man had actually thrown that missile in avengers film over BSNL headquarters.



Bsnl sucks .. all these due to f****** sarkari bsnl babus ..
who keeps doing b******t ..
office hrs are from 9 am bt those morons comes at 11am or else after lunch time..
Don't try to sell any data connection etc just keep on mutterring wid there other moronmates..

loss margin for bsnl increasing day by day ..

Biggest fail for bsnl is sachin pilot n kapil sibbal..
keeps on saying we have achieved 512kbps high speed broadband pan india..
both says we will have pan india 2mbps bandwith till 2016..

And on the otherside the reliable airtel looting customers n now going to hike rental by 40%


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 19, 2014)

funskar said:


> Bsnl sucks .. all these due to f****** sarkari bsnl babus ..
> who keeps doing b******t ..
> office hrs are from 9 am bt those morons comes at 11am or else after lunch time..
> Don't try to sell any data connection etc just keep on mutterring wid there other moronmates..
> ...



Now you came to know that why CMD of BSNL is helpless!Corruption dude!
Otherwise India would reach 20 Mbps a core minimum to each and every household!


----------



## funskar (Mar 19, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Now you came to know that why CMD of BSNL is helpless!Corruption dude!
> Otherwise India would reach 20 Mbps a core minimum to each and every household!



Na,, re i know it from before re..

Told it for guys like u n other's who r dreaming for 2mpbs bsnl uld plan pan india


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Mar 19, 2014)

After watching Satyamev jayate's Waste is wealth episode, I or we can confirm that officials working under Government are stupid morons who think only of making money as fast as possible. They just don't want to invest in long term investments which actually bring more profit with less work. Stupid BSNL morons.


----------



## funskar (Mar 19, 2014)

mayank_agarwal said:


> After watching Satyamev jayate's Waste is wealth episode, I or we can confirm that officials working under Government are stupid morons who think only of making money as fast as possible. They just don't want to invest in long term investments which actually bring more profit with less work. Stupid BSNL morons.



I laugh when i see aamir khan in satyamev jayate telling abt this much rape happens,this much child don't get food they beg on streets,,etc..
In the end that guy has nothing to deal with it he is get good amount of money ,, somewere 3-4cr per episode as heard on news channels


----------



## swatkats (Mar 19, 2014)

I still feel at least Tier 1 and Tier 2 Cities should get Plans that were introduced in Hyderabad. I know BSNL looses much money where they have coverage and Demand is very less. 
But Still because of such good plans they will be high demand in Tier 1 and Tier 2 and they won't have to loose anything.


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Mar 19, 2014)

funskar said:


> I laugh when i see aamir khan in satyamev jayate telling abt this much rape happens,this much child don't get food they beg on streets,,etc..
> In the end that guy has nothing to deal with it he is get good amount of money ,, somewere 3-4cr per episode as heard on news channels



Your words may or may not be true coz I have never seen him open to media. So we never know what he maybedoing or not for them. But well this thread belongs to BSNL and we should not deviate from bad mouthing them.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2014)

BSNL(or any govt organization) does not worry about losing money because they are insured with money that comes from people's pockets.as long as govt controls BSNL,no matter how much loss they make,their employees salaries will be paid.btw BSNL has still a long way to go down to reach the level of Air India which still enjoys the support of govt & thus people's money.

P.S.from which movie is that robert downey jr pic above anyway.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

funskar said:


> Na,, re i know it from before re..
> 
> Told it for guys like u n other's who r dreaming for 2mpbs bsnl uld plan pan india


Well 2 mbps ULD will be happening within a year or year and a half, that's what I believe. India often needs an instant hard slap, to wake from the imaginary world, and one way or another that's gonna happen. We rank last in Asia, well ... 
And let me tell you, BSNL employees or some close to them do get 2 mbps ULD for pretty long time. I can say about myself. It was 2007 or 2008, I honestly don't remember since when I have been using 2 mbps ULD, and I know 3/4 more people who has the same speed, and have been using the same for past 5/6 years.


----------



## funskar (Mar 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Well 2 mbps ULD will be happening within a year or year and a half, that's what I believe. India often needs an instant hard slap, to wake from the imaginary world, and one way or another that's gonna happen. We rank last in Asia, well ...
> And let me tell you, BSNL employees or some close to them do get 2 mbps ULD for pretty long time. I can say about myself. It was 2007 or 2008, I honestly don't remember since when I have been using 2 mbps ULD, and I know 3/4 more people who has the same speed, and have been using the same for past 5/6 years.



Don't talk abt speed of employees,,not every bsnl customer's is employee of bsnl
bsnl employess even get 20% discount on broadband plans.
2mbps for 3/4 people doesn't mean's for all ..
we are talking here abt pan india..

read this govt said in 2011 - minmum 2mbps from 2015
And you should also know bsnl last updgraded their minmum broadband speed in 2009 to 512kbps from 256kbps.. and 5 years gone no change in minmum bb speed..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

You didn't get my point! Everyone knows what very few employees get don't matter. What I meant was they are very very much capable of providing 2 mbps ULD, without Fibre. And yes, last time the speed was updated was back in 09. And the person whom I speak with has any inside information then next year they will announce 2 mbps as the base speed. Again, that's no news for me, or shouldn't be for any users, cause in Mid 2015, 2 mbps speed means slow as hell. Anyway, given the current situation of most / all customers it will be more than  situation. Maybe by that time in that bloody AP 4 / 8 mbps will be base speed 
All being said I am not holding my breath for 2015. Cause we all know our telecommunication department and ****ing BSNL and government nonsense.
I need to seriously think of moving my business to AP, and stay there


----------



## R2K (Mar 19, 2014)

I believe speeds are not getting any better because everyone is using 3G internet instead of wired broadband connections. There is not much demand for high speed broadband and therefore no competition. Most of the people are pleased if they can get through their  FB page everyday and they only need a 3G plan for that. So not many telecom companies are interested in Broadband and that is the reason things are still the same even after years


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

R2K said:


> Most of the people are pleased if they can get through their  FB page everyday and they only need a 3G plan for that. So not many telecom companies are interested in Broadband and that is the reason things are still the same even after years


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2014)

Telangana
Fastest plan in BSNL in Hyderabad is 1100 for 16MBPS FUP 60GB Post FUP 2MBPS.
Beam Plan in Hyderabad is 1100 for 15MBPS FUP 50GB Post FUP 2MBPS.

Rest of Seemandhra(divided AP)
Fastest plan in BSNL in Tier 2 cities is 950 for 8MBPS FUP 25GB Post FUP 1MBPS.

Officially AP will become 2 states as on June 2nd.


----------



## Ironman (Mar 20, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Yesterday I spoke with a BSNL official who lives nearby and what he said is that,
> 
> "BSNL will be concentrating in the south by extending the AP plans to all southern states first and then the remaining states in the north as well by April-July period". It also depends on Tier 1 or Tier 2 cities likewise.
> 
> I think so this is good news for all other states excluding AP.



Let Me Guess .............. Kolkata is Tier 99 ?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2014)

Ironman said:


> Let Me Guess .............. Kolkata is Tier 99 ?



Bravo brother bravo.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 21, 2014)

Let's hope from MODI govt.

Vote for NAMO!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah! That oldie did that free WiFi thing in his own state right?


----------



## Ironman (Mar 21, 2014)

@Whatthefreak
Scarlett Johansson avatar is great , 
but this one will leave room for imaginations too
*www.look.co.uk/sites/default/files/imagecache/node-gallery-display/rexfeatures_2975070g.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 21, 2014)

^Imaginations,without limit... only if BSNL increases the Bandwidth exactly to the new Plans of AP(Telengana+Seemandhra)/Hyderabad/Vijaywada/etc... to the rest of India...


----------



## swatkats (Mar 21, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Let's hope from MODI govt.
> 
> Vote for NAMO!


LOL. Gujarat is no role model now in terms of broadband.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 22, 2014)

swatkats said:


> LOL. Gujarat is no role model now in terms of broadband.



Not talking about role model!
His telecom ministry will be cent percent more efficient than Kapil Sibal


----------



## swatkats (Mar 22, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Not talking about role model!
> His telecom ministry will be cent percent more efficient than Kapil Sibal


Surely will be better. I am expecting sms limits to be abolished and make it unlimited like in US or other countries. 
Modi beside, I know how Airtel got benefits during 1999-2003 and how it became #1 Telecom operator.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 22, 2014)

@mods plz close this thread each time someone posts here i have my hopes high tat bsnl finally has changed its plans but no............


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> @mods plz close this thread each time someone posts here i have my hopes high tat bsnl finally has changed its plans but no............


God no. BSNL changes their plans or not, this thread is sure fun 

Besides, they did introduce some new plans, unfortunately however you and me are not getting the benefit cause of our sodding locations


----------



## icebags (Mar 22, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> @mods plz close this thread each time someone posts here i have my hopes high tat bsnl finally has changed its plans but no............



the most he should do is change the thread title to "bsnl rant thread" or "bsnl angry customer thread".


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 22, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> @mods plz close this thread each time someone posts here i have my hopes high tat bsnl finally has changed its plans but no............



Patience dude!Patience!
Plan upgrade decision comes abruptly!
Suddenly your next morning you open your news daily and in third page left hand corner beside few advts. a BSNL notice showing upgrade of plans!

The thread will be closed that day!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 23, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> God no. BSNL changes their plans or not, this thread is sure fun
> 
> Besides, they did introduce some new plans, unfortunately however you and me are not getting the benefit cause of our sodding locations



bangalore india's IT hub a "sodding locations" ? ok.........


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> bangalore india's IT hub a "sodding locations" ? ok.........


Between all the places I have visited in India, it's the best place I have ever visited, and love. I have a small office at Bannerghata road (sorry if I misspelled). I said 'sodding' cause BSNL doesn't give a damn about these places! Please try to get the point first dude


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2014)

No need of BSNL cause other ISP's are doing a better job than them ..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 23, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Between all the places I have visited in India, it's the best place I have ever visited, and love. I have a small office at Bannerghata road (sorry if I misspelled). I said 'sodding' cause BSNL doesn't give a damn about these places! Please try to get the point first dude



actually previously other isp used to give nice plans now they also moving to bsnl path...........


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> actually previously other isp used to give nice plans now they also moving to bsnl path...........


Well one way or another we are the sufferers


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 24, 2014)

Hmmm... Looks like the good news is here at last.

Since yesterday I have seen an uptick in the speed. Thought it was a fluke at best.
Measured today with Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test.

It is now 1 Mbps+ for download and 512 Kbps for upload. I am only supposed to have 512 Kbps both ways as I have long cleared my 1 Mbps quota of 6 GB per month and the month is not over yet.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2014)

Let's see if it's temporary or not. Keep us informed in any case.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 25, 2014)

This is as of today:
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Anyone else noticing any change?


----------



## Ironman (Mar 25, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Hmmm... Looks like the good news is here at last.
> 
> Since yesterday I have seen an uptick in the speed. Thought it was a fluke at best.
> Measured today with Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test.
> ...



Sometimes it happens with me too (Its Temporary)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 25, 2014)

At least what I experience is the true nature of BSNL,no sudden surges in Bandwidth nor any other anomalies.

Just now : 
*www.speedtest.net/result/3394631370.png


Friends,just note the decrease in ping values.
I want to see what they are up for in April 2014.

May be after elections 2014,they might increase the speed...since every administrative reforms now falls under the purview of Election Commission of India.


----------



## Ironman (Mar 27, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> At least what I experience is the true nature of BSNL,no sudden surges in Bandwidth nor any other anomalies.
> 
> Just now :
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3394631370.png
> ...




I rarely Believe anything good related to BSNL specially Calcutta Telephones !

[Slower than 80 % of IN] -- HA ha ha 

Most of the Websites we visit are not from india (Hosted) 

Am i Surprised with the Ping ? - No

Try with a European or American Server
Ping will go up to like 200+
*www.speedtest.net/result/3399361867.png


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 28, 2014)

I actually am getting better ping like before it was around 300 for EU servers now from last 10 days it has decreased to around 190 - 200


----------



## Ironman (Mar 30, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I actually am getting better ping like before it was around 300 for EU servers now from last 10 days it has decreased to around 190 - 200



Well Not for me it isn't


----------



## boneless (Apr 1, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Hmmm... Looks like the good news is here at last.
> 
> Since yesterday I have seen an uptick in the speed. Thought it was a fluke at best.
> Measured today with Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test.
> ...



i am on uld 800 plan and i have long before crossed the 6gb data cap...dont know why but since march 31 i am already getting 1mbps..i thought that data cap starts from 1st of every month??..when i asked a bsnl employee about it he said "bsnl only considers 30 days in a month and if 31st comes it takes it as 1st of the next month"...i think i am double fooled by bsnl... 1st by bsnl for its surpirse speed then its by the employes answer  
....anyways i have finished 9 gb still getting 1mbps..any idea guys??


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 1, 2014)

boneless said:


> i am on uld 800 plan and i have long before crossed the 6gb data cap...dont know why but since march 31 i am already getting 1mbps..i thought that data cap starts from 1st of every month??..when i asked a bsnl employee about it he said "bsnl only considers 30 days in a month and if 31st comes it takes it as 1st of the next month"...i think i am double fooled by bsnl... 1st by bsnl for its surpirse speed then its by the employes answer
> ....anyways i have finished 9 gb still getting 1mbps..any idea guys??



You might want to let the BSNL guys know about this and they can help you getting the speeds reduced to the FUP agreed levels. Or may be disconnect internet all togather as they are terribly inconsistent on thier FUP limitations.

PS:: I wish average Indians understand the sarcasm without the author notifying the same to the readers


----------



## boneless (Apr 1, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> You might want to let the BSNL guys know about this and they can help you getting the speeds reduced to the FUP agreed levels. Or may be disconnect internet all togather as they are terribly inconsistent on thier FUP limitations.
> 
> PS:: I wish average Indians understand the sarcasm without the author notifying the same to the readers
> 
> well i have heard few users getting speed even after exceeding FUP...but getting the monthly quote started a day before 1st..on 31 is somthing new for me...and if the bsnl employees had little more of knowledge of thier field it would have helped..i further asked the employee that how does bsnl calculate the month of feb?..does it believe that the day after 28th is 29,30 and then 1st?..poor guy was dumbstruck


----------



## baiju (Apr 1, 2014)

boneless said:


> i am on uld 800 plan and i have long before crossed the 6gb data cap...dont know why but since march 31 i am already getting 1mbps..i thought that data cap starts from 1st of every month??..when i asked a bsnl employee about it he said "bsnl only considers 30 days in a month and if 31st comes it takes it as 1st of the next month"...i think i am double fooled by bsnl... 1st by bsnl for its surpirse speed then its by the employes answer
> ....anyways i have finished 9 gb still getting 1mbps..any idea guys??



I also got the higher speed yesterday, but it slowed down to 512kbps today evening.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 6, 2014)

BSNL is a total fad onto itself.
Just see,nowhere in India has the speed/bandwidth of BB increased.
They just are a casual liar for any statements they make.


----------



## funskar (Apr 6, 2014)

Bsnl increased broadband tariffs by 10%


----------



## icebags (Apr 6, 2014)

source ? 800 plan still showing 800.


----------



## funskar (Apr 6, 2014)

icebags said:


> source ? 800 plan still showing 800.



two plans hiked.. soon they will hike all of their plans
Source


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2014)

When you post something post in full or don't post. The prices of those two plans have been hiked but the cap has been withdrawn!



> Customers on BB Home Rural Combo ULD 500 will have to pay additional Rs. 50 per month now. A positive thing here is, there won’t be any differential speed after usage of 6 GB. Earlier the speed was capped to 256 kbps after that limit. Now it would be 512 kbps flat and the plan name will be changed to BB Home Rural Combo UL 550. Customers on BB Home Combo ULD 950 are not as lucky. They will be paying Rs. 999 with no other changes!


----------



## vkl (Apr 7, 2014)

^The cap has only been removed for that particular rural combo uld plan.ULD 950 only gets a price hike.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2014)

vkl said:


> ^The cap has only been removed for that particular rural combo uld plan.ULD 950 only gets a price hike.


Yeah I can see that. Whatever that rural plan thingy is, it's still a plan right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2014)

rural plan means it is available only in rural areas(less than a specific no. of connections at local exchange & other factors) making these plans unavailable for more than 99% of people here & in general not of much use(rural folks/their bsnl lines conditions won't be making full use of these plans anyway).


----------



## funskar (Apr 7, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> When you post something post in full or don't post. The prices of those two plans have been hiked but the cap has been withdrawn!



The cap is removed from rural plan only.. n that plan is for only rural area..

And it's give sign of price hikes of bsnl all bb plans..
Airtel too hiked it plans upto 40% earlier this month


----------



## icebags (Apr 7, 2014)

i wish there were some rules, so that bsnl could only provide service in rural areas. urban areas deserve better infrastructure and plans.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2014)

i wish they had either higher FUP limits or higher post FUP speeds or no FUP at all. They should adopt MTNL's plans.


----------



## tkin (Apr 8, 2014)

I just wish that they give us 1Mbps post fup, for ~1k, all of their plans below 6.3k have 512kbps post fup.


----------



## funskar (Apr 8, 2014)

tkin said:


> I just wish that they give us 1Mbps post fup, for ~1k, all of their plans below 6.3k have 512kbps post fup.



looks like dream till 2015 ..
80k for 100mbps


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 8, 2014)

Local net walla FTW ! i get 1mbps @1k .. no FUP its unlimited !


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 8, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> When you post something post in full or don't post. The prices of those two plans have been hiked but the cap has been withdrawn!



DAMNNNNED !!!

I am on ULD950 Plan,that means I've to shell out Rs.49/- more. Still to be considered only if they keep a flat bandwidth of 4Mbps (at least 2Mbps) UNLIMITED...

I think this has to be looked upon :--->(Those of whom are staying at Kolkata)



> High Speed Net Surfing with Alliance Broadband Services.Cost Effective & Reliable for SOHO users & Domestic users.
> 
> *Unlimited Re-Loaded*
> 
> ...



Source : *www.alliancekolkata.co.in/tariff.php


The optimum choice(for me and alike) is PLAN : *"Downloaders Delight"* ---> PACKAGE : *"PREFERRED"* 

Responses required from all @TDF friends...
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] anything to comment?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2014)

if hike happens then even with 1-2 days downtime in a month alliance plans look better option at least for downloaders.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if hike happens then even with 1-2 days downtime in a month alliance plans look better option at least for downloaders.




Thanks Friend for a worthy assurance.
Actually I download most of (various flavoured)Linux Distros in orders of GB from the net...
Though I am still with BSNL at least till October(Pujas)...if and only if some upgradation in bandwidth occurs.

After that I shall switch over to Alliance.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, in Kolkata it's an option but I am not in Kolkata exactly, but some kms away, and here when Alliance tried to introduce their service they got threatened by our local cable wallahs! Mothersuckers. Otherwise that Rs.1399 plan is bloody damn good


----------



## icebags (Apr 8, 2014)

alliance is also good for online gameplaying. my friend gets ~100-120ms ping @ asian servers, while bsnl normally gives 160-200ms.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 9, 2014)

BSNL gives me 180-210ms ping @ euro servers and 90-110ms ping on Singapore servers..


----------



## swatkats (Apr 9, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/oytqSli.png




512kbps Unlimited for 550+taxes for Rural. Welcome move!

Source


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2014)

Minimum *2Mbps  FLAT* is required  for a minimum effective Broadband service.
The political will is not present in India...and will never be.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Minimum *2Mbps  FLAT* is required  for a minimum effective Broadband service.
> The political will is not present in India...and will never be.



+1 to this


----------



## rish1 (Apr 10, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Minimum *2Mbps  FLAT* is required  for a minimum effective Broadband service.
> The political will is not present in India...and will never be.



that will come by Next elections in 2019..  

consider yourself lucky that 512 kbps at least has been made mandatory.. and even for that they have hiked the tariff by 100-200 rs

at this rate 4g will become more cheaper than broadband..

btw what is stopping ACT broadband  to come to whole Northern areas ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 10, 2014)

rish said:


> that will come by Next elections in 2019..
> 
> consider yourself lucky that 512 kbps at least has been made mandatory.. and even for that they have hiked the tariff by 100-200 rs
> 
> ...



southern too


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

rish said:


> that will come by Next elections in 2019..
> 
> consider yourself lucky that 512 kbps at least has been made mandatory.. and even for that they have hiked the tariff by 100-200 rs
> 
> ...


even act has shitty plans.........


----------



## rish1 (Apr 12, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> even act has shitty plans.........



ask people who don't have any other option than  airtel and bsnl .. they'll happily take those "Shitty Plans" in a heartbeat..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 12, 2014)

rish said:


> ask people who don't have any other option than  airtel and bsnl .. they'll happily take those "Shitty Plans" in a heartbeat..



dude even i am using bsnl only ...........


----------



## rish1 (Apr 12, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dude even i am using bsnl only ...........



i meant outside bangalore where Act is not available


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 13, 2014)

You know who is the best one ??? Local net walla FTW ! i get 1mbps @1k .. no FUP its unlimited !


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 13, 2014)

Thread closure vote from me.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 14, 2014)

ya even i think no more need of discussion is there............
conclusion: bsnl is not going to raise its speeds on the other hands its gonna increase charges that's for sure...............


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, b**ler company sala. LIARS. Close this topic mods. Open again when they lie next time


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 14, 2014)

^ Perfect sentence Buddy, I FULLY ENDORSE YOUR COMMENTS.

Mods. please close the thread.

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> ya even i think no more need of discussion is there............
> conclusion: bsnl is not going to raise its speeds on the other hands its gonna increase charges that's for sure...............


That is the ultimate and sure from this kick-a$$  fuc*in* organisation...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2014)

in before thread closes.

Mods please close it. they'll not upgrade the speeds


----------

